# Back from holiday - Lots of pics!



## Steve Smith (1 Oct 2009)

Hey all.  As you may know, I've spent the last 3.5 weeks on holiday in the US.  It's been fantastic!  Really great to get away from the daily grind and do something completely different.  I thought I'd post some pics.  I seem to have come home with over 1400 photos!  I'm going to sort through and pic out my favourites when I get time, but I'll post a few from each of the places I've been here.

So, we started in San Francisco.  Great city and full of many different cultures/nationalities.  We stayed in a small hotel in China Town.  It was cheap, and basic and suitable for a place to crash when we got home after a long day site seeing.






We rented bikes and cycled across the Golden Gate Bridge.





We went walkabout trying to get to Coit Tower, which is one of the highest points in SF.  This photo is looking back at the business district, looming in the background.





We also did Alcatraz on the last night we were there. I snapped this from the ferry on the way to the island.





We were ushered into the showerblock for the start of our tour.





Alcatraz was really atmospheric.  Very dark and had a musty smell.  The tour showed you cells where people were killed, where grenades went off during a riot (shrapnel marks/scratches still in the concrete) and other things.  Worth doing, especially at night!

Anyhow, we moved onto Monterey Bay, to go to the aquarium.  This was pretty impressive but something about it didn't hit the spot.  Not sure what it was.  I enjoyed it non-theless 









Then it was onto Yosemite.  I think this was hands down the best part of the holiday (other than seeing family).


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Oct 2009)

Week two started with Las Vegas.  I didn't really get on with Vegas, it was quite seedy in places and just had a generally weird vibe to it.

Stratosphere hotel where we stayed:





View from the hotel - bottom end of the main strip:





Some night shots from the top of the Stratosphere tower (bit blurry):





Then we went onto the Grand Canyon, via the hoover dam.





On the edge:












Then onto Monument Valley.

Caught some lightning shots on the first night. A bit grainy for some reason (not all of them were).  Makes me want a new camera 





Driving around the valley:













We then went onto Colorado where I met up with my brother.  We went up Pikes Peak - 14,100ft.  Really felt the altitude, getting a bit of shortness of breath and a headache.  Didn't stay up there for too long!









From Colorado, my brother and I drove 15 hours to get to Missouri, where he lives.  We were supposed to go to Mount Rushmore, but time was against us.  I spent the last week or so with family, fishing, shopping and generally hanging out and relaxing.  Was awesome!


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Oct 2009)

So, all in all I had an awesome time.  I really didn't want to come home.  I'm now thinking about the next trip!  I know what I don't want to repeat, and a few things I want to sort out before going again (driving license being the main one).

Anyhow, Loads of photos.  If you're interested, check them out here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/casa-steve ... 414839310/

Now I need to come up with a scape that reflects some of what I've seen!


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Oct 2009)

Some awesome photo's. 
your brave "on the edge" lol, it would take me about 5mins to get to that point and even then i would have to sit down lol.


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Oct 2009)

Thanks Aaron.  Yeah, standing on the edge of the abyss is pretty scary. I had the sensation of vertigo just getting close to the barrier at first, but it soon went   Same for on top of the Stratosphere.  That was pretty frightening at first too.  I think the height of it, and the fact you could feel it shudder as the fairground rides on the roof jolted about didn't help!


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Oct 2009)

Fabulous shots Steve. Loving all of them (especially the Monterrey ones)! Looks like you had the grand tour. High quality stuff!

Cheers,


----------



## Tony Swinney (2 Oct 2009)

Very jealous Steve - looks like a cracking time was had   

Tony


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Oct 2009)

Thanks guys 

Was an amazing holiday with various up's and down's.  Enough up's to forget about the down's though


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Oct 2009)

What I was doing when I was missing the Oli Knott day:





Water was feckin freezing!


----------



## CeeBee (6 Oct 2009)

Some smashing photo's there Steve.  I'm off to your Flickr link for a better look!


----------



## George Farmer (6 Oct 2009)

Amazing shots mate!

You must have had a great time.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Oct 2009)

Looks like you had a great time Steve and I bet you are happy to be back in the UK 
The Yosemite would have been my favourite place to visit, not a fan of visiting other big cities.


----------



## Themuleous (6 Oct 2009)

Loving this photo mate 





Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Oct 2009)

Thanks guys.

Yes Sam, I spent ages with my camera on a 30 second exposure.  Lightning was way off in the distance and would happen every 60 - 90 seconds so was difficult to capture it!  Shame it's gone all grainy though.  I'm concerned I have a problem with my camera, as it's done it in medium light conditions occasionally too


----------



## John Starkey (8 Oct 2009)

Hi steve,
looks like you had an awesome time mate,you have some really nice pics there mate,
take care john.


----------

